# Grand Partage



## totor

Queridos amigos,

un autre jour, un autre doute.

En realidad, esta duda la arrastro desde tiempos inmemoriales. ¿Cómo traducir *partage*? ¿Reciprocidad? ¿participación? ¿intercambio? ¿el compartir? ¿división? ¿reparto? ¿distribución?

En este caso la situación se agrava, porque forma parte de un concepto: *Grand Partage*, con mayúsculas.

*“Nous, les Occidentaux, sommes absolument différents des autres”, tel est le cri de victoire ou telle est la longue plainte des modernes. Le Grand Partage entre Nous, les Occidentaux, et Eux, tous les autres, depuis les mers de Chine jusqu’au Yucatan, depuis les Inuit jusqu’aux Aborigènes de Tasmanie, n’a pas cessé de nous obséder.”*

Ya cambié tres veces de término. Primero puse *Gran Reparto*; después caí en internet en un texto del mismo autor donde había sido traducido por *Gran Fractura*; me pareció interesante y la adopté, sobre todo porque pensé que era una traducción canónica, hasta que vi que el autor utilizaba esa misma palabra: *fracture*, y entonces la volví a cambiar, esta vez por *Gran División*.

Y ahora ya di tantas vueltas que ni sé dónde estoy parado (o sentado  ).

Por lo tanto, voy a escuchar sus sabias opiniones.


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

La verdad es que me gusta más "División" o "Fractura" que "Reparto". Al empezar a leer se me ocurrió "separación", pero creo que es peor. La palabra óptima me parece "división"

saludos


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Juste au cas où... l'auteur est français ?
Il veut parler de partage des richesses ou de fracture/différences culturelle(s) ?


----------



## totor

Oui, Mickaël, l'auteur est français, et il parle des différences culturelles, pas du tout des richesses.

Et merci à vous deux, Talant et Mickaël.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

¿Qué pasa con _partición_?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Sí, Martine, cuando hice la lista me olvidé de *partición*. El problema es que el autor también la utiliza: *partition*, mientras que *división* y *reparto* no.


----------



## mickaël

totor said:


> Oui, Mickaël, l'auteur est français, et il parle des différences culturelles, pas du tout des richesses.


C'est peut-être seulement moi qui ait du mal à comprendre, mais je ne trouve pas son "Grand Partage" très clair... J'aurais plutôt parlé de Grande Fracture.
Un partage, c'est plutôt découper des "parts" pour les distribuer. Comme avec un gâteau. 

Par contre, c'est vrai que l'adjectif "partagé", pourrait être synonyme de "divisé".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...



totor said:


> Sí, Martine, cuando hice la lista me olvidé de *partición*. El problema es que el autor también la utiliza: *partition*, mientras que *división* y *reparto* no.


 
Si sólo emplea mayúsculas para _Gran Partage_, me gusta más en español : Gran Partición que tiene la ventaja de englobar a la vez la idea de _división_ y _reparto_. Lo encuentro más genérico y permite a cada uno de entenderlo como quiere, lo mismo que con _Partage_ en francés.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Oui, c'est évident que *fractura* serait le mot le plus convenable, Mickaël, mais voilà:

*"Elle [l'anthropologie] recherchera donc ce qui ressemble le plus à ses terrains traditionnels tels que le Gran Partage extérieur les avait définis. Certes, il lui faut faire le sacrifice de l'exotisme, mais le prix à payer est acceptable puisqu'elle maintient sa distance critique en n'étudiant que les marges, les fractures, et l'au-delà de la rationalité.*

C'est le même problème que j'ai signalé à Mickaël, Martine. J'aime pas de confondre deux termes qui son bien séparés par l'auteur. Pourquoi n'a t-il pas mis *Grand Partition*?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Y qué tal el *Gran Cisma*?


----------



## totor

Me parece demasiado fuerte, Víctor. Un *cisma* es una separación absoluta y total. *Partage* no tiene esa connotación.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Le s_chisme_ se emplea sobre todo para la religión o para una corriente de ideas. Me parece que aquí el tema, además de hablar de una dicotomía entre dos corrientes de visión filosófica también recubre una división física, territorial.

Y ahora Totor no dirá: ¿Por qué el autor no empleó s_chisme_ ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...
> Le _chisme_ se emplea sobre todo para la religión o para una corriente de ideas. Me parece que aquí el tema, además de hablar de una dicotomía entre dos corrientes de visión filosófica también recubre una división física, territorial.
> Y ahora Totor no dirá: ¿Por qué el autor no empleó _chisme_ ?
> Au revoir, hasta luego



*Cisma *no se refiere sólo a una separación religiosa.
No confundir *chisme *(commérage) con *schisme *(cisma)


----------



## mickaël

Apparemment, c'est pas une invention de l'auteur (voir cette page du wiki). Il doit sûrement exister une expression équivalente en espagnol.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Me parece demasiado fuerte, Víctor. Un *cisma* es una separación absoluta y total. *Partage* no tiene esa connotación.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, *Totor*, pero mi propuesta responde más bien a las opciones de *Grande Fracture* ya utilizada por otro traductor y que tú mismo sustituíste por *Gran División*. La connotación de Fracture también es totalmente distinta de la de *Partage *pero, en el contexto, podría ser aceptable al igual que División también lo sería.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> una dicotomía entre dos corrientes de visión filosófica



*Dicotomía* es una palabra interesante, Martine, y que también figura en el artículo que puso Mickaël sobre *Gran Partage*, pero como ya te puedes imaginar, Martine, mi pregunta es ¿por qué el autor no puso *dychotomie*? 

Lo que sí es seguro es que no tiene nada que ver con una separación territorial.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Totor*:
Creo que sostienes que si el autor hubiese querido poner *Gran Partición*, hubiese puesto *Grande Partition*; de la misma manera, hubiese puesto *Grande Dichotomie*. Pero, hay que recordar que tampoco puso *Grande Fracture* (la versión dee tu colega) ni *Grande Division *(tu primer impulso). Por lo tanto, creo que tienes plena libertad para elegir el vocablo que creas más conveniente.

Salvo incompatibilidades contextuales, *Reparto *y *División *parecen buenas opciones.

saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Leyendo una y otra ves el texto inicial del debate, no puedo ver "partage" como reparto. Es claramente la idea de : separación, límite, categoría, la que prima.

Nosostros somos distintos.
Nosostros: los occidentales.
Ellos: todos los demás.

Partage tiene el sentido de división clara e indiscutible entre dos sociedades. No de abismo profundo, cisma, fractura. Solo una línea divisoria, un muro excluyente.

Frontera, división, separación, barrera, corte, demarcación... todo esto me viene a la cabeza.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Decididamente, mis amigos, por ahora me inclino por *división*. Por lo antes expuesto, desecho términos como fractura o dicotomía. A mi juicio, el concepto, como dice Gévy, es una línea divisoria. ¿Qué mejor entonces que *Gran División*?

Por lo menos por ahora. Cualquier cosa les chiflo  .


----------



## pejeman

¿Y què tal La Gran Brecha?

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Ésa es interesante, Pejeman, no se me había ocurrido. La voy a pensar un poquito.



pejeman said:


> ¿Y què tal La Gran Brecha?



Creo que el gros lot se lo va a llevar Pejeman. Estoy a punto de cambiar todo por *Gran Brecha*. Pero todavía hay un poco de tiempo, aún no bajé el martillo  .

Y con un agregado, que si bien el autor sí habla de *fracture* y de *partition*, acabo de darme cuenta de que también habla de *division*. Pero jamás menciona la palabra *brèche*.

Otro punto a favor de *brecha*.

¡Desastre total y absoluto!

Acabo de darme cuenta que *brèche* también figura:

*Par cette brèche, les sciences et les techniques vont faire irruption de façon si mystérieuse dans la société que ce miracle va forcer les Occidentaux à se prendre pour tout à fait différents des autres.*

Ya me quedé sin palabras.

Ay, ¿por qué los franceses no escriben en español?

Respuesta: porque me quedaría sin trabajo  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Y _fracción_ ¿está?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Ésa sí que no está, Martine.

Quizá hago mal en preocuparme tanto por algo que posiblemente no tiene tanta entidad, tal vez sea más papista que el papa.

Al final, voy a terminar poniendo *el Gran Reparto*.


----------



## chics

mickaël said:


> Apparemment, c'est pas une invention de l'auteur (voir cette page du wiki). Il doit sûrement exister une expression équivalente en espagnol.


 
Expresión acuñada por Jack Goody, como "la razón gráfica", "la domesticación de la mente salvaje", etc.

Creo que la que traducción en castellano es "gran división" del inglés "great division".


----------



## totor

chics said:


> Expresión acuñada por Jack Goody, como "la razón gráfica", "la domesticación de la mente salvaje", etc.
> 
> Creo que la que traducción en castellano es "gran división" del inglés "great division".



Muchas gracias, Chics, ése es un dato importante.

Vuelvo a *Gran División*, aunque en el texto francés aparezca de vez en cuando la palabra *division*. En el fondo, nada es ciento por ciento perfecto.

Ya lo decía mi abuela: lo que no se va en lágrimas se va en suspiros  .

Y una última cosita, que en el fondo sustenta la elección de *Gran División*.

Casi al finalizar el libro, me encuentro con la siguiente frase:

*Dans le cours de cet essai, je suis revenu sur un tel partage des tâches, parce qu'il ne permettait plus de construire la maison commune qui abritera les sociétés-natures que les modernes nous ont léguées.*

Es evidente que aquí jamás podría haber usado *brecha*.

Muchas gracias a todos los que participaron aportando sus ideas.


----------

